# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир > Сотовые операторы >  Velcom

## Sanych

*Всё про Velcom.* 
*Новости компании, новые тарифные планы и т. п. 

Последние новости в разделе Новости Velcom.

Оф. сайт: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

----------


## Asteriks

*Velcom будет платить абонентам за входящие звонки из других сетей*
Первый белорусский оператор мобильной связи компания velcom с 15 июня запускает новый тарифный план "Вам деньги", абоненты которого будут получать плату за входящие звонки из сетей других мобильных операторов, которые действуют в Беларуси, сообщил на пресс- конференции в Минске заместитель генерального директора velcom по коммерческим вопросам Мартин Липпауц.

----------


## Sanych

*Подробнее о "Вам деньги".* 

Оператор velcom собирается платить абонентам "Привет" деньги за входящие звонки из других сетей. С этой целью компания разработала тарифный план "Вам деньги", который будет официально запущен с понедельника, 15 июня. В этот день стартуют и подключения на тариф, который станет "дополнением" плана "Всё ОК".

Сколько же будут зарабатывать абоненты "Вам деньги" на звонках из других сетей? Согласно информации пресс-службы компании velcom, ровно 75 руб за каждую минуту разговора. "Заработанные" деньги начислят абоненту сразу после звонка из другой сети и присоединят к бонусу "исходящих" тысячи бесплатных минут.

Деньги сгорать по итогам месяца не будут, но их можно тратить только на оплату услуг компании velcom. Как сообщил заместитель генерального директора velcom по коммерческим вопросам Мартин Липпауц, тарифный план "Вам деньги" автоматически будет предоставляться всем абонентам тарифного плана "Всё ОК".

Есть также одно условие, которое нужно выполнять, дабы получать деньги за звонки из других сетей – пополнять раз в месяц личный счет на 10 тыс руб. Это также предоставит 1 тыс минут бесплатных звонков в течение последующих дней после пополнения счета.

----------


## Sanych

Компания Velcom представила отчет по развитию собственной сети за весну нынешнего года. По итогам мая сеть оператора базируется на 3 тыс 14 базовых станциях и 26 тыс 572 приемопередатчиках. Благодаря этому оборудованию сотовой связью обеспечены 1 тыс 263 населенных пунктов Беларуси. Подробнее о покрытии территории республики сетью velcom здесь.

В течение мая компании ввела в эксплуатацию 39 базовых станций. Этим она "улучшила радиопокрытие и расширила емкость сети в столице, а также в некоторых областных городах и населенных пунктах Беларуси. Кроме того, мобильной связью были обеспечены новые агрогородки", – сообщили нам в пресс-службе оператора.

Новые базовые станции установлены в Минске, а именно в районе улицы Кульман, дискаунтера “Евроопт” на ул. Монтажников и аэроклуба “Боровая”; в Витебске – в районе ул. Зеленогурской; в Гомеле – в районе улиц Борисенко и Объездной; Узде, Бобруйске, Пинске, Славгороде, Мире и Крупках.

"Было усовершенствовано качество связи посредством установки дополнительных базовых станций в населенных пунктах Минской области (Проньки Мядельского района, Дружный Пуховичского района, Засулье Столбцовского района, а также Новашино, Прилуки, Тарасово Минского района), Брестской области (Микашевичи Лунинецкого района, Иваново Ивановского района), Гомельской области (Дорошевичи Петриковского района, Паричи Светлогорского района, Новая Гута Гомельского районав Гомеле", – добавили в компании.

В марте и апреле этого года компания установила базовые станции в новых населенных пунктах в четырех областях страны: в Брестской – Ермаки Пинского района и Кожан-Городок Лунинецкого района, Гомельской – Красное Гомельского района, Гродненской – Минойты Лидского района и Минской – Иканы Борисовского района, Рубежевичи Столбцовского района, Слободка Узденского района, Волковщина Воложинского района.

Не забывает velcom и об агрогородках. Сотовая связь появилась в населенных пунктах Сомино Ивацевичского района Брестской области, Россасно Дубровенского района Витебской области и Песковцы Лидского района Гродненской области.

----------


## Sanych

Компания velcom запустила новый тарифный план "Лето зовет". Согласно предложению, абонентам, подключившийся на этот тариф до 31 августа, будет ежемесячно предоставляться 500 бесплатных минут для звонков на пять любимых номеров. После превышения 500-минутного лимита за 1 минуту абоненту придется заплатить всего 39 руб. При этом "Лето зовет" предусмотрена посекундная тарификация после первой минуты.
Отметим, что пользователи нового тарифа будут платить абонентскую плату в размере 6900 руб в месяц, а внутрисетевые звонки обойдутся по 109 руб за минуту (за исключением любимых номеров). Минута на стационарные телефоны и в сети других операторов – 349 руб. За одно SMS – 130 руб, MMS – 531 руб.

*Важно*, что перейти на "Лето зовет" с другого тарифного плана velcom нельзя.

"Лето – это сезон активного общения и отличный повод порадовать широкую аудиторию наших абонентов приятным подарком. Тарифный план "Лето зовет" рассчитан, прежде всего, на тех абонентов, которые привыкли совершать значительную часть звонков на несколько номеров. Теперь у них есть возможность включиться в активную мобильную жизнь и радовать летним позитивом своих друзей и близких при невысоких расходах на мобильную связь", – уверен Мартин Липпауц, заместитель генерального директора по коммерческим вопросам ИП "Велком".

----------


## Sanych

Не прошло и два года после признания Национальным центром интеллектуальной собственности бренда velcom общеизвестным торговым знаком в Беларуси, как компании наконец-то вручили соответствующее свидетельство. Это произошло 2 июня в рамках республиканского семинара по товарным знакам, организованного Государственным комитетом по науке и технологиям и Национальным центром интеллектуальной собственности.

По информации БЕЛТА, на сегодняшний день velcom – единственный оператор связи в Беларуси, получивший такое высокое признание. Бренд velcom был отмечен как один из наиболее популярных и узнаваемых в Беларуси.

"Высококачественные услуги нашей компании вот уже на протяжении 10 лет являются неотъемлемой частью жизни миллионов белорусов. Вручение Свидетельства о признании товарного знака velcom общеизвестным товарным знаком в Республике Беларусь юридически подтвердило высокую оценку нашей работы жителями страны", – отметил генеральный директор ИП "Велком" Михаил Батранец.

Так же, вместе с  velcom свидетельства получили СП ЗАО "Милавица", ЗАО "Атлант", ОАО "Савушкин продукт", СП "Санта Бремор" ООО, ОАО "Пивзавод "Оливария", СОАО "Коммунарка", СП ОАО "Спартак" и Белорусский государственный ансамбль "Песняры".

----------


## Sanych

Временной фактор снижает конкурентоспособность в Беларуси технологии 3G перед следующей за ней LTE (Long Term Evolution). Так считает главный исполнительный директор SB Telecom Ltd. по вопросам ИП "Велком" Гельмут Дуз, пишет "Интерфакс-Запад". Собственно, velcom всё больше склоняется к выбору LTE в качестве варианта развития своей сети. 
"Как только станет возможным запуск более совершенных технологий, таких, как UMTS или LTE, velcom незамедлительно сделает выбор в пользу наиболее оптимального варианта, что соответствует нашей политике по предоставлению самых передовых возможностей для наших абонентов", – считает Гельмут Дуз.

"Однако чем дольше затягивается процесс выхода технологий на рынок, тем больше шансов, что таким оптимальным выбором станет стандарт LTE. Тем более, что в ближайшее время он будет совершенствоваться", – добавил он.

Напомним, до 1 сентября этого года в Беларуси планируется провести конкурс на использование полос радиочастот 1920-1980/2110-2170 МГц радиоэлектронными средствами сотовой подвижной электросвязи третьего поколения (3G).

----------


## Sanych

*"Салют минут"*


26.11.2009  Тарифный план "Салют минут" от velcom – звонки во все сети теперь бесплатны!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
   1. без НДС (с физических лиц не взимается) и налога на услуги связи.
   2. вносится при заключении договора, переоформлении абонента, восстановлении обслуживания.
   3. предоставляется в соответствии с "Порядком предоставления исходящего голосового трафика, включенного в абонентскую плату/предоставляемого без оплаты".
   4. не расходуются при звонках на следующие номера: 410, 411, 412, 413, 101, 102, 103, 104, 6000210. Соединения с номерами справочных, информационно-развлекательных и дополнительных услуг – платные (тарифицируются по действующим тарифам на соответствующие услуги).
   5. соединения длительностью менее 1 минуты округляются до 1 минуты в большую сторону.
   6. в том числе в выходные и дни, приходящиеся на официальные государственные праздники Республики Беларусь, круглосуточно, кроме ночного тарифа.
   7. первые 200 минут исходящих вызовов во все сети (кроме международных вызовов) не тарифицируются первые 5 календарных месяцев с даты подключения согласно "Порядку оказания услуг электросвязи в рамках тарифного плана "Салют минут".
   8. кроме вызовов на "любимые" номера.
   9. пользователям тарифного плана "Салют минут"- физическим лицам - предоставляется 3 "любимых" номера.
  10. включая городскую, сельскую и междугородную связь в пределах Республики Беларусь.
  11. кроме дополнительных услуг на базе SMS и MMS (тарифицируются по действующим тарифам на соответствующие услуги).
  12. при использовании услуги "Передача данных".
  13. за назначение первых трех "любимых" номеров плата не взимается.
  14. абонентская плата начисляется с 31-го календарного дня с момента оказания услуги. 

ИП "Велком" объявляет о начале подключения на тарифный план "Салют минут", предлагающего новым абонентам компании, физическим лицам, самые выгодные условия вызовов во все сети операторов Беларуси.

В канун новогодних праздников компания velcom преподносит абонентам приятный подарок – 1 000 бонусных минут для звонков во все сети, которые равномерно распределяются в течение 5 месяцев после подключения. Более того, в абонентскую плату включены 60 бесплатных минут, которые также можно использовать для звонков во все сети!

Еще одним преимуществом данного тарифа является наличие 3-х "любимых" номеров в сети velcom, на которые вы можете звонить по цене всего 49 рублей за минуту!

"Салют минут" – прекрасная возможность встретить Новый год без забот о стоимости звонков, не ограничивая себя в поздравлениях всех, кого хочется радовать в эти волшебные праздничные дни! Максимум общения на самых выгодных условиях сделает ваш праздник поистине красочным и незабываемым. ИП "Велком" первым в Беларуси предлагает бесплатные звонки клиентам других операторов. Абонентская плата на тарифном плане составляет 11 900 рублей, звонки внутри сети velcom – 99 рублей за минуту, SMS – 130 рублей.

Период подключения на тарифный план ограничен: вы можете стать абонентами "Салют минут" до 31 января 2010 года включительно.

Лучшие подарки – в velcom!

– Тарифный план "Салют минут" – новогодний подарок, который мы бы хотели преподнести нашим новым клиентам. В первую очередь, наше предложение будет интересно тем пользователям, которые предпочитают много общаться с абонентами других сетей. Сделайте своим близким лучший подарок – согрейте их теплом своего внимания холодными зимними вечерами, – отметил Мартин Липпауц, Заместитель генерального директора по коммерческим вопросам ИП "Велком".

Подключиться на тарифный план "Салют минут" можно во всех фирменных центрах продаж и обслуживания, а также у официальных поверенных velcom.

Подробную информацию об условиях подключения на новый тарифный план можно найти на сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], получить в центрах продаж и обслуживания компании velcom, по телефонам справочно-информационной службы 411 и 410 (круглосуточно, с мобильного телефона в сети velcom без взимания оплаты) или (017) 222 49 01 (звонок платный), а также у официальных поверенных ИП "Велком".

----------


## Asteriks

Вроде ничего тариф такой. Получается, 200 бесплатных минут за примерно 12 тысяч в течение 5 месяцев. К своему стыду, я даже не знаю, сколько стоит минута на моём Корпоративном-1000 на Велкоме... Совсем от жизни отстала. Высчитывают с зарплаты у меня и ладно... У мужа Стандарт, у него 60 минут бесплатных, абонентская примерно такая же. Получается, новый тариф выгоднее.

----------


## Sanych

Фигня. Читай всё внимательно. Простой Лайф по акции теперешней лучше. Если ловить будет

----------


## Asteriks

Мне завтра вопрос предстоит решить с расторжением договора. С Велком. А то номеров поназаводили, абонентская идёт, платить нужно. Дочка на Лайф перешла, а Велком остался. Так я думаю, что с номером делать. Может, на тариф другой перейти? В этом дело. Кстати, семья-то на Велкоме...

----------


## Sanych

В таком случае лучше переходить на тариф без абон платы. Но там номера другие на 9******

----------


## Asteriks

У Ксюхи такой, у младшей. Привет который. Но на него не переходят, на него подключаются. Переходят только на тарифы с большей абонентской платой, иначе платить деньги нужно за переход. Если на тариф с меньшей. А может, не так уже?

----------


## Irina

Специальное предложение от velcom! В три раза больше мобильного Интернета! В течение всего 2010 года вы получаете тройной объем GPRS-трафика!

Специальное предложение "Тройной объем GPRS-трафика" – это возможность получить в три раза больше мегабайт по тарифным планам услуги "Мобильный Интернет".

Кто может воспользоваться
Специальное предложение действует для физических и юридических лиц (кроме абонентов ПРИВЕТ), использующих услугу "Мобильный Интернет" по тарифным планам WEB 25, WEB 250 и WEB 500, а также для абонентов тарифных планов BUSINESS.PRO, BUSINESS.PRO.WEB, Кеды, Полукеды и неголосовых тарифных планов WEB 250 и WEB 500.

До конца 2010 года пользователям услуги "Мобильный Интернет" ежемесячно предоставляется:

    * по тарифному плану WEB 25 – 75 Мбайт;
    * по тарифному плану WEB 250 – 750 Мбайт;
    * по тарифному плану WEB 500 – 1500 Мбайт. 


Как это работает
Вы можете получить тройной объем GPRS-трафика следующим образом:

    * если вы используете услугу "Мобильный Интернет" по тарифным планам WEB 25, WEB 250, WEB 500, неголосовым тарифным планам WEB 250 и WEB 500 или подключены по тарифным планам BUSINESS.PRO, BUSINESS.PRO.WEB, Кеды, Полукеды – наберите *135*3*1# и клавишу вызова. Тройной GPRS-трафик будет предоставлен в течение 24 часов после запроса.
    * если вы используете услугу "Мобильный Интернет" по тарифным планам, отличным от WEB 25, WEB 250, WEB 500, – наберите *135*1# и клавишу вызова и оставьте заявку на смену тарифного плана. Тройной GPRS-трафик будет предоставлен в течение 24 часов первого числа следующего месяца после смены тарифного плана услуги.
    * если вы еще не используете услугу "Мобильный Интернет" – подключите ее по одному из указанных тарифных планов (WEB 25, WEB 250, WEB 500). Тройной объем GPRS-трафика будет предоставлен автоматически в течение 24 часов после подключения услуги.  :ay:

----------


## Sanych

*Правила рекламной акции "Смартфоны в рассрочку на специальных условиях", проводимой ИП "Велком" с 9 февраля 2010 по 31 марта 2010*

*Специальное предложение:*

Всем клиентам – физическим лицам, гражданам Республики Беларусь, иностранным гражданам или лицам без гражданства, имеющим вид на жительство на территории Республики Беларусь (кроме абонентов ПРИВЕТ) (далее - клиенты), подключившимся на тарифные планы (далее – ТП) "Smart1", "Smart2", "BUSINESS.PRO", "BUSINESS.PRO WEB", либо изменившим свой ТП на один из вышеуказанных ТП в период действия специального предложения, предоставляется право приобрести телефонные аппараты в рассрочку на специальных условиях (далее – товар).

Право воспользоваться специальным предложением предоставляется при условии подписания клиентом дополнительного соглашения к договору об оказании услуг электросвязи с обязательством пользоваться услугами электросвязи в рамках тарифных планов компании, участвующих в рекламной акции, не менее 12 месяцев и не менять ТП на ТП с абонентской платой (далее - АП) ниже, чем на ТП "Smart1" в течение 12 месяцев с даты заключения дополнительного соглашения (далее – дополнительное соглашение).

*Период действия специального предложения:*

Период, в течение которого клиенты вправе воспользоваться специальным предложением называется периодом действия специального предложения.

*Дата начала периода* - 9 февраля 2010 года
*
Дата окончания периода* - 31 марта 2010 года включительно.

*Телефонные аппараты, участвующие в рекламной акции:*

Nokia E63-1, Nokia 5800d-1, Nokia E66-1, Nokia E71-1, Nokia E75-1, Nokia 6700c-1, HTC A6262 Hero.





> 1. Клиент вправе приобрести не более 1 единицы товара в рассрочку на специальных условиях.
>    2. Если на абонента клиента ранее был оформлен товар в рассрочку либо со скидкой, либо по специальной цене, то воспользоваться данным специальным предложением данный абонент сможет после окончания срока действия обязательств, возникших в рамках предыдущего дополнительного соглашения, но в период действия данного предложения.
>    3. Очередные ежемесячные платежи отражаются на лицевом счете клиента ежемесячно в рамках счетов за оказанные услуги связи и списываются с баланса лицевого счета клиента не позднее 5 (пятого) числа каждого месяца. Информацию о размере ежемесячного платежа, остатке суммы для оплаты товара в рассрочку и о дате завершения списания взносов можно получить, отправив USSD-запрос *100*3# и клавиша вызова.
>    4. Компания устанавливает следующую очередность списания денежных средств с баланса лицевого счета клиента: в первую очередь списываются денежные средства для погашения платежей за товар, приобретенный в рассрочку на специальных условиях, во вторую очередь – оплата за услуги электросвязи.
>    5. Размер очередного ежемесячного платежа остается неизменным в пределах всего периода рассрочки.
>    6. Клиент вправе в любое время в пределах периода рассрочки оплатить приобретенный в рассрочку на специальных условиях товар в полном размере, уведомив об этом компанию.
>    7. Проценты за рассрочку платежа не начисляются.
>    8. В случае несвоевременной оплаты каждого очередного ежемесячного платежа, клиент оплачивает компании пеню в размере 0,5% от суммы каждого неоплаченного очередного ежемесячного платежа за каждый день просрочки.
>    9. В случае если просрочка оплаты очередного платежа составляет 60 и более календарных дней, клиент обязан уплатить очередной и все последующие платежи единым платежом на счет компании.
> ...

----------


## Irina

*3G velcom – суперскорости в твоем мобильном!*

Долгожданный для миллионов абонентов velcom коммерческий запуск сети третьего поколения состоялся! С 17 марта совершать видеозвонки и пользоваться высокоскоростным интернетом могут минчане и гомельчане. А к концу третьего квартала жителям всех крупных городов Беларуси будут открыты возможности 3G. Уже сейчас в силу вступили объявленные тарифные планы WEB 750, WEB 1500 и WEB 3000, рекомендованные оператором для 3G. Лучшее качество, высокие скорости передачи данных, передовые технологии третьего поколения – все это вы можете испытать вместе с velcom. Просторы Глобальной сети открыты перед вами, где бы вы ни находились: в транспорте, на переговорах с бизнес-партнерами, в кафе с друзьями. Будьте всегда на связи, общайтесь в любимых социальных сетях, отвечайте на электронные письма без промедления. Оставаться онлайн теперь так просто!

Итак, коротко о самом главном:

- WEB 750: флагманский тариф, с которым вы всегда, когда необходимо, будете иметь доступ в интернет с вашего мобильного телефона или смартфона без каких-либо дополнительных девайсов! Привлекательная абонентская плата в 24 900 рублей при 750 МБ включенного интернет-трафика позволит вам испытать все возможности мобильного интернета. Серфить на высоких скоростях, общаться с друзьями в социальных сетях, скачивать контент можно в любое время и месте. Кроме того, всем абонентам этого тарифа дополнительно предоставляется USB-модем по специальной цене 69 000 рублей.

- WEB 1500: отличное предложение для активных пользователей интернет, которые любят скачивать музыку, смотреть видео в режиме онлайн, загружать свой собственный контент и фотографии. Быть всегда на связи вам поможет модем, который предоставляется абонентам бесплатно. Этот тариф уже стал хитом продаж в Минске и Гомеле! При абонентской плате 45 000 рублей абонентам предоставляется 1500 МБ включенного интернет-трафика!

- WEB 3000: при ежемесячной плате 90 000 рублей открывает доступ к 3 000 МБ включенного трафика! Этот тарифный план по-настоящему оценят те, кто не привык ограничивать себя в использовании потенциала интернета: потоковое видео, любимые программы и передачи в режиме онлайн, закачка файлов и мегабайтов информации, постоянное общение в онлайн-сообществах – максимум возможностей с максимальным комфортом. Также бесплатно предлагается 3G-модем. Лучшее решение для тех, кто постоянно находится в движении и использует не только смартфон, но и нетбук в качестве терминала для передачи данных.

Комфортный поиск информации в Глобальной сети, высокая скорость передачи данных – все это действительно реально с услугами 3G. Качайте данные из интернета с мегаскоростью вместе с velcom!

----------


## Irina

*Для тех, кому надоело отключение телефона за -100рублей* 


*С помощью USSD можно перейти на оплату по факту. То есть вы разговариваете по телефону весь месяц даже если на нём минус. А оплатить услуги должны до 15 числа следующего месяца.

Набираем *145#  Вызов.

Придёт ответ. Нажимаем ответить и ставим цифру 1.

Придёт ещё один ответ - отвечаем - 0. 

Все ответы набираем исключительно цифрами, а не словами. 

Всё - со следующего месяца вы разговариваете без предоплаты. Приятного общения.*

----------


## Irina

*Для тех, кто собрался за пределы РБ*

*SMS - роуминг*

Для того, чтобы воспользоваться услугой нужно отослать со своего телефона SMS - сообщение со словом ROAM на номер411.

_В ответ получите SMS с текстом - Стоимость активации ***. При активации услуги будут отключены исходящие и входящие звонки._


Далее в течение 24 часов отправьте SMS-сообщение для подтверждения активации со словом - DA

Если вы не подтвердите активацию услуги в течение суток - услуга предоставлена не будет. И действия нужно повторить сначала.

По возвращению в сеть Velcom чтобы активировать звонки  отправьте SMS-сообщение NO ROAM на номер 411. 

Текст сообщений набирайте большими буквами.

Плата за подключение услуги составляет 7000 руб.

Чтобы отправить SMS-сообщения из-за рубежа в РБ наберите +37529******* 

Вам  сообщения отправляются в обычном режиме.

Вы можете узнать баланс вашего счёта *100#  который так же работает в роуминге.

----------


## Sanych

*Компания velcom объявляет о пробном включении базовых станций 3G в Гродно.*

Как сообщили агентству "Интерфакс-Запад" в отделе корпоративных коммуникаций оператора, "технология HSPA+ активирована на всех базовых станциях 3G velcom".

Там подчеркнули, что пробное включение означает, что "уже совсем скоро жители одного из старейших городов Беларуси, являющиеся абонентами velcom, смогут на постоянной основе пользоваться услугами мобильного оператора на базе сети третьего поколения: "Видеозвонок", "Мобильный Интернет", "Мобильное ТВ", а также использовать возможности 3G-оборудования".

Белорусский оператор был создан в июле 1998 года как совместное белорусско-кипрское предприятие "Мобильная цифровая связь", зарегистрированное в форме общества с ограниченной ответственностью. В 1998 году он получил лицензию на проектирование, строительство и эксплуатацию национальной сети сотовой связи стандарта GSM-900, а также на предоставление услуг связи стандарта GSM, в 2002 году - лицензию на создание сети сотовой связи стандарта GSM-1800.

С 22 августа 2007 года оператор изменил юридическое название на "Иностранное частное унитарное предприятие по оказанию услуг "Мобильная цифровая связь" в связи с приобретением кипрской SB Telecom Ltd. госдоли в операторе. В октябре того же года Telekom Austria Group объявила о достижении соглашения о покупке 70% кипрской SB Telecom Ltd. примерно за 730 млн евро. Покупателем выступило подразделение Telekom Austria по мобильной связи mobilkom austria. 15 мая 2008 года оператор сменил название на ИП "Велком" (ТМ velcom и ПРИВЕТ).

Благодаря внесению дополнений в лицензию с 1 февраля 2010 года компания получила право на оказание услуг по технологии UMTS (3G). В марте оператор запустил в коммерческую эксплуатацию сеть 3G на базе технологии HSPA/HSPA+ в Минске и Гомеле. Затем услуги на базе технологии 3G стали доступны жителям Могилева, Жлобина и Минского района, Бобруйска, Борисова, Пинска. В начале мая компания полностью обеспечила покрытие своей 3G-сети технологией HSPA+.

----------


## Sanych

*Lenovo IdeaPad S10-3 premium*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Процессор :*
Intel Atom N450 1.66 ГГц, одноядерный, частота шины - 667 МГц, кэш - 512 Кб
*Матрица* :
10.1" (25.7 см) светодиодная (LED), разрешение экрана - 1024x600, поверхность глянцевая
*3G модем :*
встроенный, HSDPA 7.2 Мбит/с, HSUPA 5.76 Мбит/с
*Жесткий диск :*
объем 250 Гб, интерфейс - SATA
*Оперативная память :*
2 Гб
*Конфигурация* :
встроенное видео GMA 3150; веб-камера 1,3 Мп; порты - VGA, микрофон, наушники, 3хUSB 2.0; батарея Li-ion 6 ячеек
*Коммуникации :*
LAN - 10/100 Мбит/с; WLAN - IEEE 802.11n, IEEE 802.11g, IEEE 802.11b; Bluetooth 2.1
*Прочее :*
cлот для карт памяти SD, MMC, MS; A-GPS
*Операционная система :*
Microsoft Windows 7 Starter
*Вес :*
1,25 кг
*Комплект поставки :*
компьютер, батарея, блок питания, руководство пользователя, 3 диска: с ПО, драйверами и утилитами

Цена в рассрочку*(1)*: 2 099 000
Цена со скидкой*(3)*: 1 699 000 

*(1)*При покупке в рассрочку! 
Первоначальный взнос – 551 000
Ежемесячный платеж – 129 000

Покупка онлайн доступна только для бизнес клиентов !

*1.* Возможность покупки в рассрочку предоставляется только физическим лицам – клиентам компании. Рассрочка на нетбуки Lenovo доступна при условии заключения дополнительного соглашения с принятием обязательств по пользованию услугами связи ИП "Велком" в рамках  тарифных планов WEB 750, WEB 1500 и WEB 3000 на срок не менее 12 месяцев.

*2.* Скидка предоставляется при условии заключения доп. соглашения с принятием обязательств по пользованию услугами связи ИП "Велком" по тарифному плану, имеющему абонентскую плату, на срок не менее 6 месяцев. Специальное предложение действует для физических и юридических лиц (не распространяется на абонентов ПРИВЕТ).

*3.* Скидка на нетбуки Lenovo предоставляется при условии заключения дополнительного соглашения с принятием обязательств по пользованию услугами связи ИП "Велком" в рамках  тарифных планов WEB 750, WEB 1500 и WEB 3000 на срок не менее 12 месяцев.

*4.* Скидка на USB-модем HUAWEI E156G предоставляется при условии заключения дополнительного соглашения с принятием обязательств по пользованию услугами связи ИП "Велком" в рамках  тарифных планов WEB 750, WEB 1500 или WEB 3000 на срок не менее 12 месяцев.

*5.* Скидка на USB-модемы HUAWEI предоставляется при условии заключения дополнительного соглашения с принятием обязательств по пользованию услугами связи ИП "Велком" в рамках тарифного плана WEB 750 на срок не менее 12 месяцев.

*6.* Скидка на USB-модемы HUAWEI предоставляется при условии заключения дополнительного соглашения с принятием обязательств по пользованию услугами связи ИП "Велком" в рамках  тарифных планов WEB 1500 или WEB 3000 на срок не менее 12 месяцев.

*7.* Бесплатно во временное пользование предоставляется USB-модем AnyDATA ADU-520A (cdma2000) при условии заключения дополнительного соглашения с принятием обязательств по пользованию услугами связи ИП "Велком" в рамках тарифных планов "Интернет 2 и "Интернет 4" на срок не менее 12 месяцев.

----------


## Sanych

*Абонентам "Привет"*

*ИНТЕРНЕТ 50*
"Интернет 50" – услуга, позволяющая использовать 50 мегабайт включенного интернет-трафика в течение 30 дней с момента подключения.

*Кто может воспользоваться*
Услуга предоставляется всем абонентам ПРИВЕТ.

Внимание! Услуга доступна для подключения только абонентам в статусе "Активный".

Срок действия услуги – 30 дней с момента подключения.

*Как подключить услугу*
Вы можете подключить услугу:
с помощью USSD-запроса *126*1*6# и клавиша вызова;
с помощью Интернет-службы сервиса абонента на сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (при условии, что доступ к ИССА открыт).
Услуга подключается в течение 24 часов с момента регистрации заявки абонента.

*Особенности использования*
Вы можете использовать включенный  интернет-трафик в течение 30 дней.

Самостоятельно проверить остаток интернет-трафика можно отправив USSD-запрос *120*3# и клавиша вызова или воспользовавшись ИССА.
В последний день срока действия в 23:59 услуга автоматически отключается. Чтобы снова подключить услугу, воспользуйтесь вышеуказанными способами. Вы также можете подключить "Интернет 50" до истечения срока действия услуги. В этом случае остаток интернет-трафика суммируется с трафиком при повторном подключении, а срок действия продлевается на 30 дней.

*Тарифы*
Стоимость интернет-трафика составляет:
50 мегабайт на 30 дней – 9900 рублей без учета налогов (разовый взнос);
1 мегабайт включенного трафика – 198 рублей без учета налогов;
1 мегабайт трафика сверх включенного (в течение срока действия услуги) – 500 рублей без учета налогов.

Тарификация включенного интернет-трафика в рамках услуги осуществляется по 50 килобайт.

----------


## SDS

*Sanych*, 
трохи мутно, но попробую - халява таки...

----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Специальное предложение:
Всем клиентам - физическим лицам – гражданам Республики Беларусь, иностранным гражданам или лицам без гражданства, имеющим вид на жительство на территории Республики Беларусь  -при заключении договора об оказании услуг электросвязи (далее – договор) в центрах продаж и обслуживания (далее – ЦПиО) ИП «Велком» (далее – компания) предоставляется право приобрести телефонный аппарат ZTE R221 по специальной цене при подключении по тарифному плану (далее – ТП) «Дела семейные».
Специальное предложение действительно при условии заключения клиентом дополнительного соглашения к договору с обязательством пользоваться услугами электросвязи и не менять ТП на ТП «На связи» и «Лето зовет» не менее 12 месяцев с даты заключения дополнительного соглашения (далее – дополнительное соглашение).
Период действия специального предложения:
Период, в течение которого клиент вправе воспользоваться специальным предложением называется периодом действия специального предложения.
Дата начала периода – 14 сентября 2010 года.
Дата окончания периода – 10 ноября 2010 года включительно
Правила:
1. В рамках данной рекламной акции клиент вправе приобрести не более двух телефонов, которые учитываются в общем количестве оборудования, приобретенного со скидкой, по специальной цене, либо полученного клиентом безвозмездно в собственность в рамках других рекламных акций, проводимых компанией. 
2. Клиент, который приобрел телефонный аппарат ZTE R221 по специальной цене, может расторгнуть договор с передачей права пользования абонентским номером сети velcom третьему лицу с письменного согласия компании при условии принятия новым клиентом обязательства пользоваться услугами связи согласно правилам данного специального предложения в течение оставшегося срока действия дополнительного соглашения, заключенного с первоначальным клиентом. 
3. Данное предложение действительно при наличии в ЦПиО компании телефонных аппаратов ZTE R221, выделенных для проведения рекламной акции.
4. В случае наличия у клиента задолженности перед компанией по договорам, компания вправе клиенту отказать в приобретении телефонных аппаратов ZTE R221 по специальной цене. 
5. Компания вправе в одностороннем порядке изменять настоящие Правила, опубликовав изменения на официальном сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. 
6. Во всем ином, не урегулированном настоящими Правилами, клиент и компания руководствуются положениями договора об оказании услуг электросвязи, заключенного между клиентом и компанией.

----------


## Sanych

*Благотворительная акция "Делать добро так просто" – сотворить рождественское чудо может каждый!*

С чего начинается доброта? С улыбки, хорошего настроения, ободряющего слова! "Делать добро так просто!" – под таким девизом стартовала благотворительная акция, инициированная мобильным оператором velcom.

Теперь сотворить маленькое рождественское чудо, поделиться теплом с людьми, изменить мир к лучшему может каждый, покупая новогодний подарок себе, своей семье или друзьям. За каждый заключенный с 8 декабря 2010 года по 7 января 2011 года договор об оказании услуг электросвязи или купли-продажи оборудования в центрах продаж и обслуживания velcom и в точках официальных поверенных оператора, velcom инициирует спонсорскую помощь в размере 10 000 рублей.

Общая сумма, вырученная в ходе акции, будет направлена Республиканскому научно-практическому центру "Мать и дитя" на приобретение дорогостоящего медицинского оборудования, необходимого для сохранения жизни новорожденных, мониторинга и наблюдения за состоянием их здоровья.

Таким образом, каждый новый и действующий абонент velcom может принять участие в большом добром деле, покупая телефонный аппарат, нетбук, модем, а также просто выбирая тарифный план для голоса или передачи данных. В акции также принимают участие и юридические лица, подключая новых абонентов на корпоративный договор.

Сумма, подлежащая перечислению в качестве помощи, будет отображаться на главной странице сайта компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] в течение всего периода акции. На 17.12.2010 ИП "Велком" перечислило уже 297 460 000 рублей! 

Делать добро так просто, если делать его сообща!

----------


## Sanych

*Velcom - Комплект "Видеонаблюдение"*

Почему это удобно
Видеонаблюдение позволит вам:
• присматривать за маленьким ребенком, пожилыми родителями, домашними животными или больным человеком;
• контролировать поведение более взрослых детей, няни или домработницы;
• поддерживать трудовую дисциплину в организациях;
• наблюдать за покупателями магазина и клиентами компании, складом организации, личным автомобилем.
Видеонаблюдение - это идеальная возможность, как для бизнесмена, так и для заботливого родителя, желающего быть в курсе всего, чем занимаются его дети.
Кто может воспользоваться/как приобрести
Возможность приобрести комплект видеонаблюдения (3G-камеру ZTE MF68 с SIM-картой velcom, подключенной по тарифному плану «Видеонаблюдение») предоставляется абонентам velcom – физическим и юридическим лицам (кроме абонентов ПРИВЕТ).

----------


## Sanych

Подключил своего малыша на тариф "Дела семейные" из за телефона *ZTE R221* за 29 тыс. Будет ему подарок на новый год. Кому интересно, могу рассказать подробнее про мобилу.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*О правильном указании номера телефона при оплате услуг связи с
28 октября 2011*
ИП «Велком» (торговые марки velcom и ПРИВЕТ) уведомляет о необходимости корректного указания номера телефона при оплате услуг связи. С 1 ноября 2011 года необходимо указывать номер телефона в формате +375 АВ ХХХХХХХ, где +375 – код страны, АВ – префикс сети (код оператора), ХХХХХХХ – номер абонента

*Примеры форматов:*

+ 375 29 1хххххх 
+ 375 29 3хххххх 
+ 375 29 6хххххх
+ 375 29 9хххххх 
+ 375 44 4хххххх
+ 375 44 5хххххх 
+ 375 44 7хххххх

Если номер телефона указан в формате ХХХХХХХ, сотрудники пунктов приема платежей вправе отказать в приеме оплаты.

Абоненты velcom могут узнать свой номер в международном формате, отправив со своего мобильного телефона USSD-запрос *147#вызов.

ИП «Велком»

----------

